# Wanted:  Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg VA 2BR 8/19-8/26



## NeedFamVacation (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello, I'm new as a member but not new to renting timeshares.  Looking for a very reasonably priced 2 bedroom at Wyndham Kingsgate in Williamsburg, VA for 7 nights (or possibly 8 nights) starting on August 19th or 20th.  My family has stayed at Kingsgate several times, and we prefer that location over the others.  Please let me know if you have something available and how much, thank you!


----------



## chapjim (Jul 14, 2017)

NeedFamVacation said:


> Hello, I'm new as a member but not new to renting timeshares.  Looking for a very reasonably priced 2 bedroom at Wyndham Kingsgate in Williamsburg, VA for 7 nights (or possibly 8 nights) starting on August 19th or 20th.  My family has stayed at Kingsgate several times, and we prefer that location over the others.  Please let me know if you have something available and how much, thank you!



Sending PM.


----------



## NeedFamVacation (Jul 14, 2017)

This request has been fulfilled and is no longer needed.  Thanks everyone for reading and to those who responded.


----------

